# INDIA going the FRENCH way???



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Dec 2, 2006)

guys i donno what you feel about the selection of the INDIAN cricket team..but i somehow felt that there is soo much of similarity between the INDIAN and the FRENCH national teams...

the FRENCH were called the "GOLDEN OLDIES" in the recent world cup ...cos most of their players were of 30+ years...

the INDIAN team management after going gung-ho abt  "youth brigade",seems to fall back on the more experienced players...

so the core of the team{atleast for the tests against SA} is 30+years of age...
eg: dravid,sachin,ganguly,laxman,kumble

so isn't INDIAN cricket in a sense going the same OLD IS GOLD way as the FRENCH??
and even if they do...can the team produce the same kind of performance as the GOLDEN OLDIES??


----------



## outlaw (Dec 2, 2006)

@ present the indian "golden oldies" sucks ; BIG TIME


----------

